# Gx-24 serial cable not working Help!!



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well i got a serial pci card after my usb quit working and it seems to hook up fine but the gx is not getting any signal its just putting things in q on my computer any ideas?


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

i would think that to be a com port issue.
i would check in the settings to make sure your ports are configured correctly


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

From our experience that will not work. 
We had a similar issue and we could not get the cutter to cut. We had to buy a new USB reader and connected it to the mother board.


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

Can you show me the part you are referring to


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The com ports are probably conflicting with something else on your computer that uses the same port. 

You have to go into the Hardware devices and see if you have a Yellow Exclamation. If so, now that I think of it, you could have a bad Driver that came with your board. This is very commone when buying new boards or devices. Either that or like a said before, one of your other devices is sharing the same port. 

You need to see if you have two yellow exclamations in your hardware devices. Expand them to see if it says what they are. Might say, Mouse, Modem, and Serial Port or something like that. 

Normally you'd delete them and reboot your computer. Then as the computer comes up it'll keep grabbing the ports. You have to allow the new Serial board to grab the one you need. 

The best thing to do is take it to an experienced computer company or call the compan you bought the board from.


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well i have tried everything still no luck


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The serial port may have blown at the same time the USB did, they are next to each other on the board. How long have you had the cutter? Did you get the extended warranty? Did you try contacting Roland?

What port does the driver show it is connected to?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What did you try? 

Have you taken it to a computer repair shop and have them install it? You can also have them come out to your shop or home. 

When I worked with my brother-in-law's computer shop we'd go out to Printers, and Promotional Advertisers all the time and install their equipment. 

Like I said, the Hardware devices conflict. Especially with Serial ports, even though many people don't use dial up modems anymore. 

Are you using a 9 pin or 25 pin serial? Does your Cutter have to be selected for which type of interface or do you just plug it in to the appropriate port. Computer work differently. When you plug it in the back, you have to cross your fingers that the port isn't used by something else. Not physically, but internally too. The only way to make sure is to check the Hardware Devices in the Control panel.


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

yes i have done all you have said and more im down to the point where i think i need a new board.

Or atleast a new usb port


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Upandcomer said:


> yes i have done all you have said and more im down to the point where i think i need a new board.
> 
> Or atleast a new usb port


It would seem easy enough to go get an USB card and install it and move on. When all else fails, pay some one to fix it for you that knows what they are doing.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you called tech support? Hopefully they support you for free.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Upandcomer said:


> yes i have done all you have said and more im down to the point where i think i need a new board.
> 
> Or atleast a new usb port


You installed a new USB port on the cutter or the Computer? If on your computer did you try connecting the cutter to a different computer to make sure the cutter wasn't the issue?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

If you don't have another PC to try it on, then plug something else into the USB port in your PC like a mouse to see if its the port.


----------



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

Upandcomer said:


> Well i have tried everything still no luck


welcome to the wonderful world of complete & total aggravation with Expert 24 & Great Cut...
do yourself a favor if you just bought it and can still return it---return it for a replacement machine or get your money back...trust me...I've had mine for 2 months now and keep having to turn away money because of constant issues with the usb port, great cut and driver issues...
I wish I could get a refund so bad...


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

jayell said:


> welcome to the wonderful world of complete & total aggravation with Expert 24 & Great Cut...
> do yourself a favor if you just bought it and can still return it---return it for a replacement machine or get your money back...trust me...I've had mine for 2 months now and keep having to turn away money because of constant issues with the usb port, great cut and driver issues...
> I wish I could get a refund so bad...


I just want to make sure of something for the OP, the post says they are using a GX-24 this would be a Roland cutter using CutStudio not a GCC using Great Cut. To the OP, how long have you had the cutter?? Have you contacted Roland??? 
If you have it connected via serial you need to make sure your port settings are correct 
Bits per second 9600
Data bits 8
Parity none
Stop bits 1
Flow control Hardware. 

Also if you are using CutStudio when you go to file, cutting does it say the cutter is ready and on COM 1 or where ever you have it connected. Also the driver needs to be set to the same location the cutter is connected COM?. 
I know you have tried a bunch of things I think it time you contact Roland if you haven't already.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Also, that is Bits per second: 9600 baud, not Dits. Sure it was just a typo. 

The Ops hasn't responded to any questions concerning Calling Roland or Tech Support. 

I know some companies charge for Tech Support.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

selanac said:


> Also, that is Bits per second: 9600 baud, not Dits. Sure it was just a typo.
> 
> The Ops hasn't responded to any questions concerning Calling Roland or Tech Support.
> 
> I know some companies charge for Tech Support.


Fixed the typo! 
The OP hasn't said how long he has had the cutter. At one point they were offering 2 year warranty.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Good Job. Only mentioned it for the OP so he knew what to look for.


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

i have made sure all the serial info is correct a thousand times and still nothing.

tried 2 different computers.

i have yet to contact Roland hoping it was something i could fix myself but it seems its the only option left


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the same issue with my second hand GX-24 plotter,,, the usb port on the cutter is pretty well busted and the serial port does not seams to work.. How would I go about installing a new port onto the communication brd?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

frankdoyal05 said:


> I have the same issue with my second hand GX-24 plotter,,, the usb port on the cutter is pretty well busted and the serial port does not seams to work.. *How would I go about installing a new port onto the communication brd?*





I'd say, if you don't already know how to tackle that, then don't. Get someone qualified to do it, or seek a replacement board or even consider buying a better machine.


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I just removed a usb cable port from one of my not working printer motherboard, took a while to un solder the connector stems. Will install it on the cutter board in a day or so.. I have done this stuff before,, sometime works sometime wont,, I can also sell it for parts not working...


----------



## utrink (Apr 20, 2011)

It is now 2021 and we had the problem of purchasing a used GX-24 which worked great for about a year and a half, then just quit communicating through the USB Type B port. Tried getting a serial cable and a null modem serial cable but because we use AI and a Mac, could not get it to work with any serial cable. Finally ordered some replacement USB type B ports from Amazon (10 pieces for about $6), removed the old USB port (difficult with a soldering iron and manual solder sucker tool), gored out the two side holes which just stabilize the new port, and replaced. It worked and solved our non-communication/not-recognized problem. Now it is working just like it did before.


----------

